# Islabikes CNOC 16 - Lenkerbegrenzung???



## sk8erik (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe eben das vor Weihnachten gelieferte CNOC 16 aus dem Karton geholt um es auf den morgigen Geburtstagstisch zu stellen 

Hatte es nach Lieferung kurz ausgepackt und es sah im ersten Moment alles fein aus...

Blöderweise wackelte die Gabel im Steuersatz, sodass ich erstmal alles neu auffädeln durfte - soweit ok. Jetzt fiel mir auf, dass der Lenker nicht durchgängig beweglich ist, sondern begrenzt nach beiden Seiten. Hab ich hier ein Montagsmodell erwischt oder ist dass tatsächlich ernst gemeint? 

Ich hab mal ein Foto von der "Einkerbung" gemacht, die verhindert, dass der Lenker frei beweglich, d.h. >ca. 70 Grad nach rechts und links, ist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Eure Meinungen? Wäre im Zweifelsfall der Austausch des Steuersatzes ohne weiteres möglich, oder ist das was besonderes von der Größe her?


Tausend Dank für Eure Hilfe! Leicht verzweifelte Grüße, Erik


----------



## Y_G (8. Februar 2012)

das ist kein bug sondern ein feature, ist halt eine Begrenzung damit die Kleinen nicht "übersteuern" können. Austausch ist kein Ding ist ein 1" schau mal bei "x-mas tuning" nach da ist auch ein link zu einem Steuersatz drinne ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (15. Februar 2012)

Sei froh, daß es sowas gibt. Damit legt sich der Sprößling definitiv weniger ab, als "mit ohne" so einem Steuersatz.


----------



## Toolkid (15. Februar 2012)

Dafür klappt der Lenker nicht ab, wenn das Rad auf der Seite liegt.


----------



## Y_G (15. Februar 2012)

was sagt ihr, ist die Begrenzung sinnvoll oder eher sinnfrei?


----------



## zaskar76 (16. Februar 2012)

Hängt vom Kind ab .
Geübtere Fahrer kriegen den Lenker aber schon an den Anschlag beim fahren(wenn sie versuchen wie Papa auf der Stelle zu balancieren oder seeehr langsam fahren wollen), da sollte die Sperre dann raus. Bei kleineren, die sonst ständig den Lenker falsch rum drehen wollen oder ihr Rad immer hin schmeissen, sicher sinnvoll.


----------



## sk8erik (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,


Danke für Eure Antworten. Folgendes bekam ich parallel von Islabikes per Mail als Antwort (neben einer Darstellung der Reihenfolge der Steuersatzteile):

"The notch in the headset is a steering limiter. It is intended to prevent the handlebars turning to the point where the cables snag on the frame as this can damage the brake."

Von Puky Laufrädern habe ich noch dies im Ohr, deswegen war ich auch so irritiert über den "Limiter" und werde wohl demnächst einen anderen Steuersatz einbauen:

Zum Thema Lenkeinschlagsbegrenzung:

Die Gefahr einer Lenkeinschlagsbegrenzung beim Laufrad liegt darin begründet, dass sich, bei einem auf dem Boden liegenden Fahrzeug, der Lenker steil nach oben aufrichtet und sich nicht mehr umlegen kann, wenn ein Kind darauf fällt. Der Sturz mit dem Oberkörper, Bauch oder Genitalbereich auf dieses Lenkerende, kann in extremen Fällen zu heftigen Verletzungen (z.B. sogenannte stumpfe Bauchtraumata) führen. Im Sinne der Sicherheit Ihres Kindes und aller anderen kleinen Testpiloten sollte auf eine solche Begrenzung verzichtet werden.


Was denkt Ihr darüber?

Grüße, Erik


----------



## acmecorp (24. Februar 2012)

Bei unserem Puky-Laufrad verdreht sich der Lenker so leicht, dass eine Begrenzung keinen ernsten Schaden anrichten würde. Ist aber gar keine dran.
Generell denke ich, dass man zumindest bei Kleinkinderrädern den Vorbau gar nicht so anknallen sollte, sondern nur so weit, dass im normalen Fahrbetrieb der Lenker bleibt wo er hingehört. Nach einem Sturz wird er eben wieder eingestellt und gut.


----------



## Deer_KB1 (28. Februar 2012)

Bezüglich der Begrenzung, wenn das rad liegt, steht der Lenker aufgrund des Vorderrades eh fast immer nach oben. Egal ob mit oder ohne Begrenzung. Unserer Tochter hat das schongeholfen, das sie beim Radln am Anfang nicht so taumeln kann. Den Vorbau würde ich eher lockerer anziegen. Wenn das Kind dann stürzt kann sich Vorbau und Lenker verdrehen, was eher sinnvoll ist. Dadurch das unsere Tochter den Lenker nicht so weit einschlagen konnte, viel ihr das radln ganz am einfang leichter.
Ich sehe keinen grund den Steuersatz zu tauschen. Wo kommt denn Dein Text her?
MfG Deer_KB1


----------



## supernase (29. März 2012)

Ich kann Erik nur recht geben.
Die Begrenzung ist zum Fahren lernen mit Sicherheit sinnvoll, doch kann diese beim Sturz gerade für Kinder lebensgefährlich werden. 
Neben Kopfverletzungen sind innere Verletzungen die gefährlichsten für Kinder, indem sie die Lenkerenden in den Bauch bekommen. Mit Begrenzung kann sich der Lenker im Notfall nicht wegdrehen.
Aus diesem Grund hat Puky diese Kindergriffe mit Knauf am Ende. Der Sohn von einem meiner Patienten lag aus diesem Grund ne Woche in der Klinik.
Ich würde das Ding sofort raus hauen.


----------



## zaskar76 (30. März 2012)

Zum fahren lernen hilft die Cnoc16"-Begrenzung gar nix, der Lenkwinkel geht sehr weit nach links und rechts und ansonsten funktioniert er wie ein normaler Steuersatz. Weiter muss man man höchstens einschlagen, wenn man im Stand oder seeeeehr langsam fahrend gegen lenken/auf der Stelle balancieren will, taumeln wird während der fahrt nicht verhindert(ich weiss, dass es auch ANDERE gibt die den Lenker etwas träger machen/wieder in geradeaus Position ziehen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (30. März 2012)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Zum fahren lernen hilft die Cnoc16"-Begrenzung gar nix, der Lenkwinkel geht sehr weit nach links und rechts und ansonsten funktioniert er wie ein normaler Steuersatz.


So ist das. Ich denke die Begrenzung ist viel mehr gegen Lenker "durchdrehen" da.

Sowas kann man dann nicht nachmachen.


----------

